# S6 door Blades???



## QUEENS718 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone know where I could pick up a set??? I checked ebay, and ecs tuning.com, but found nothing....


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: S6 door Blades??? (QUEENS718)*

Try emailing these guys... http://www.clairparts.com


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: S6 door Blades??? (QUEENS718)*

Dealership maybe...


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: S6 door Blades??? (QUEENS718)*

I'll have a set for sale next week. Let me know if you're still interested.


----------



## QUEENS718 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: S6 door Blades??? (911RS6)*

Yeah I'm definitely interested, just let me know the details, as far as price, shipping, etc.........


----------



## 911RS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: S6 door Blades??? (QUEENS718)*

email me separately or send me a phone number so that we can talk about the particulars.
Adrian


----------

